# Denbies Duels, 3rd November - something a bit different



## caesar (24 Sep 2013)

Dorking and Redhill CC's are promoting an event with a novel format on Sunday 3rd November: sort of a cross between a hill climb and a track sprint. 

First of all there will be an individual hill climb, and the fastest 16 will go through to the second phase. In that phase, riders will be head-to-head, racing up the hill at the same time with the winner going through to the next round. 

The course is: 

http://app.strava.com/segments/5037141

but the finish will actually be a little further up from where that segment ends - at the triangular turning point you can see if you look at the satellite view. 

The event will take place on a private road at the back of Denbies Vineyard, just north of Dorking. The road has a smooth surface, will be swept before the event courtesy of Johnston Sweepers, and there will be no traffic other than (possibly) walkers and MTBers on the part that is a bridleway - and marshals will be on the lookout for them! 

It is open to all riders and all types of bike but there are no special prizes for fixies, etc. I am told there are "big cash prizes" (but not sure what scale that is on!) as well as "other prizes". 

Will it work? Nobody knows but it should be fun finding out, and it has the benefit of being held in a vineyard! 

Entry forms here: 

http://www.dorkingcycling.co.uk/events/event/denbies-duels-2013


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Sep 2013)

caesar said:


> Dorking and Redhill CC's are promoting an event with a novel format on Sunday 3rd November: sort of a cross between a hill climb and a track sprint.
> 
> First of all there will be an individual hill climb, and the fastest 16 will go through to the second phase. In that phase, riders will be head-to-head, racing up the hill at the same time with the winner going through to the next round.
> 
> ...


Is there a separate women's category?


----------



## caesar (25 Sep 2013)

There is a prize for the fastest woman but I don't think a separate knockout phase is planned. I will talk to the organiser, would be good to have at least a final between the fastest two.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Sep 2013)

So, it is the same format as the Red Bull hill chasers basically. No reason it shouldn't work and it could be pretty fun, however there should probably be an individual women's class because the men will on the most part eliminate the women, if they even get that far (as in if there is a large field, you will probably get only men, maybe 1 or 2 women, qualifying for the match sprints, men typically take up the 1st 3rd of any open Hill Climb results), if you ignore this fact then you are simply relegating the women's competition to a farcical side thought.


----------

